# GWP "Free" to a good home



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

My wife says that my dog has to go! I am on a business trip to Korea for 4 months (Air Force) and my wife says that between me gone out of the country/away from home, the teenage son's anticts and the GWP, she just cannot handle it anymore. At this point I just want him to go to a good home that will take care of him and has time for him. 

He is a Purebred/papered German Wire Haired Pointer- excellent health, points, retrieves, "couch potato", etc.

He needs to go to someone that is strict (my wife is too kind to be strict with him), has time to continue his training, will welcome him into your home, exercise him daily, etc. 

Send me a PM if you are interested.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

How old, what is his breeding, indoor/outdoor, how big, slick, hairy, broken coat, black, liver, ticked, roan, Pictures???


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I might be interested as I've been looking for a good GWP. Would like to see your response to Tex's questions.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I could use another dog, I would be interested. Post a picture


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

His name is Blueboy, but we call him Blue. Turned 1 year old on the 20th of January....so he is almost 13 months old, weighs 70lbs, been fixed, up to date on all shots, healthy. More of a dark liver with gray wirey hair (see pics below). Has a "little" bit of a beard coming in. Spends most of the time indoors, but loves the outdoors. At night he comes in and sleeps in his doggy bed next to my side of the bed. The wife exercises him daily, normally a 3-4 mile fast paced walk. Protective as far as barking when the door bell rings, but has never shown teeth to anyone. Just wants your attention, if you know what I mean. As far as breeding, he is a purebred and registered with the AKC. I will have you get in touch with my wife to see the papers as well as meet Blue. Have done some training, he will track and point, but needs more work to be really up to his potential. Have shot 12 gauge shells over his head with no problems....especially if he is focused on a bird. Send me a PM with your phone # and we will talk.

The first picture was when he was about 7 months old. The last two were at the end of December.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

So, was it TAK or bwhntr that docked his tail? Or should I say, cut the first inch off... :shock: 

He's a good looking boy. I'd still like to know what lines he comes out of. I might have a guy interested in him. But he lives out of state so I'd need to be the middle man on the deal.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought him from one of my workers father-in-laws about 4 months ago. He is a breeder in Salmon, Idaho. They kept Blue out of the litter and then his wife's health strated to go fast (She has serious lung issues and lives off of oxygen). I was in the market for and always wanted a pointer, so I bought him. I have pictures from his mother and father that I can send you also. I really want him to go to a good home, but I want to make sure it will be the right home. Send me your phone # and I will call you. As well as you having a few questions, I have some also.


----------



## DEVIANT (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for all of the help to those that did....Blue is gone to his new home.


----------

